# Trout Release



## guppie (Mar 12, 2018)

I have tried for years to catch a trout at several release lakes. I have never caught even one. I have tried all the usual baits,power bait, cheese,corn. Never even had a bite. Any advise would be welcomed. On my bucket list is catch a trout, trap a coyote and a otter.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

they like to hide under undercut banks, get as far away from the crowd as you can, run a bait near the bank standing as far back as you can, they're scared but hungry, good eatin


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

guppie said:


> I have tried for years to catch a trout at several release lakes. I have never caught even one. I have tried all the usual baits,power bait, cheese,corn. Never even had a bite. Any advise would be welcomed. On my bucket list is catch a trout, trap a coyote and a otter.


I use one rod one bottom with power bait. And work a crappie jig under a float with the second. 
Keep the gear light,and finesss them. Go a few days after the release,it can be less crowded. Roostertails,twisters,and kastmasters work to.
Last week I killed them on a plain 1/64 Oz lead head with 2 wax worms on it. Just keep switching up....


----------



## bucksenator (Jan 9, 2019)

They seem to be pretty easy to catch at Antrim for what it's worth 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Woz6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Can you keep the trout from these release lakes (like Antrim)?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Woz6 said:


> Can you keep the trout from these release lakes (like Antrim)?


Yes


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

EnonEye said:


> they like to hide under undercut banks, get as far away from the crowd as you can, run a bait near the bank standing as far back as you can, they're scared but hungry, good eatin


Under cut banks,also brush piles. Especially if the brushpile have a harder bottom. I found a school sitting in a brush pile in a flooded pond sitting in 3 fow. Jig/bobber would float into the brush then bobber went down! Just like crappie fishing for trout.
The ones I was getting last week was spawning.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

small spinners retrieved parallel to bank


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Fish for crappie and you will definitely catch a trout.


----------



## buzz94111 (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone ever been to foundation park in knox county? Was thinking of taking the kids there next week. Looking at the map, there looks to be more than one body of water there. Anyone know which one they put the trout in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guppie (Mar 12, 2018)

I went to Foundation Park yesterday for the first time. It is a beautiful park. No one seemed to be catching anything,windy and cold, but had fun anyway. Plenty of trout left.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

No problem catching trout at Tawawa Lake in Sidney. Pretty much anything will catch them on day 1 and live bait after that.White roostertail with white blade for me and I usually catch my limit way before my buddy. I missed it last year due to bad feet and ankles.The best spot is north side but a 45° bank is hard on the feet.The flat bank on the other 2 sides is always hogged.Watch them dump em in and the action takes off after 30-60 mins later.11:00 a.m. seems to be the dumping time. Numbers and size seem to drop year by year. Usually they stock 3 lakes at the same day but this year they're stocking 6 different lakes that day which will throw off the normal 11 a.m. time.


----------



## Tuscarawas River Rat (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm going to try Wolf Run State Park this weekend. That's a bit east of central Ohio. Anybody else tried there recently?


----------



## crappie55 (Mar 8, 2013)

Any one no what time there releasing trout at atrium lake


----------



## Dan1881 (Aug 27, 2018)

What I have used for years and leave with a stringer almost every time is the Powerbait Floating Eggs (IMO don't even mess with those dough baits). I take 2 of those floating eggs and attach it to a #4 light wire hook which is attached to a 2-3 ft 6# fluorocarbon leader. From the main line i have a small egg sinker butted up against a snap swivel to hold the line to the bottom or quickly change out leaders if i break one. The eggs float your hook off the bottom right into the strike zone (adjust your leader size as needed to your lake). I've heard ppl switching to spinners weeks after the trout are dropped because they lose their sense of being pellet feed however this rig has worked for me even months after a release.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

guppie said:


> I have tried for years to catch a trout at several release lakes. I have never caught even one. I have tried all the usual baits,power bait, cheese,corn. Never even had a bite. Any advise would be welcomed. On my bucket list is catch a trout, trap a coyote and a otter.


Catch any trout yet? Lots of good advise here


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

crappie55 said:


> Any one no what time there releasing trout at atrium lake


Just go to the ODNR site and they have all the lakes and ponds listed with their release dates.


----------



## buzz94111 (Jul 9, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Catch any trout yet? Lots of good advise here



The kids had a blast yesterday, orange power bait did the trick.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realbluesman (Jul 2, 2018)

guppie said:


> I have tried for years to catch a trout at several release lakes. I have never caught even one. I have tried all the usual baits,power bait, cheese,corn. Never even had a bite. Any advise would be welcomed. On my bucket list is catch a trout, trap a coyote and a otter.


Try a split shot rig using power bait for trout.Set the shot 18 inches from the bait.Try a Black Roostertail and use a magic marker to color the blade black.White Chartruese and Yellow work also.Salmon eggs work ,Zignature Trout Chow ,also try very tiny jigs with a small boober work it slow.Panther Martins small ones black body with red or yellow spots..ive also used frozen vasoline good ole night crawler,marshmallows and cheese and corn...if none of these work become a golfer !!!!


----------



## Realbluesman (Jul 2, 2018)

Woz6 said:


> Can you keep the trout from these release lakes (like Antrim)?


yes check signs for daily limit


----------

